# Post the best deals you have found



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

What are the best deals you have picked up? No bs though, it has to be real:

1) 100g 72" - 2 ac 500's, gravel, 48" light, stand (all 2 years old) $125

2) 135g 72" - 1 ac 500, sand, 72" light, stand - $100 

3) 2 20g (1 with canopy), 30g with canopy, fluval 403, 5g pail of lava rock,
48" canopy. $60

4) 30g diamond tank, stand, and penguin filter $55

jrs


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

my one and only tank:

50g - 60w polo light - 150 ebo jager - eheim 2215 - metal stand - with fine gravel - $150


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

2x 20 gal with stand -$45
30 gal with stand, free java moss, free java fern -$30


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Best deal I FOUND...my 35g tank, stand and canopy in the neighbours garbage  Yep, they were putting the tank out and my son came running to tell me.....I was there before the stand etc got out on the grass.


----------

